# interest in chatting?



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

I think it would be awesome if we could get some chatting action going on here, or as suz said in a previous thread a "monster chat". If people are interested, could we work on setting up a time and date where we could get a few people online to chat? I know we're all from different places and timezones so it could get difficult but I wouldn't mind staying up a little later than normal to talk to some people here.


----------



## SilentChaos (Jul 11, 2007)

I would love to chat although the chat room never loads up for me.


----------



## Jmmynvn (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I have the same problem.


----------



## vp535 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I just joined and wanted to know if anyone could let me know what this is all about


----------

